# Soreen



## Steff (May 20, 2017)

The malt loaf soreen is it bad or good for me never tryed it but it was only 50p in Morrisons


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2017)

I'd have to say bad - all those raisins/sultanas and the dough itself, pretty high carb  I love it, but stopped eating it when bits of my teeth started coming out


----------



## Ljc (May 20, 2017)

Def bad far too many carbs.
http://www.soreen.com/products/original-malt-loaf/
I love it myself and once in a while I do succumb and have a slice


----------



## grovesy (May 20, 2017)

I used to be able to tolerate a small slice. Though I have not had it in a while.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 20, 2017)

Great energy food if you're exercising.  Can be a bit sticky/chewy so watch out for those fillings!


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2017)

Yikes thanks  for the link Lin,Think as it has July on the sell by date ill take it in small doses.
Thanks all


----------



## Copepod (May 20, 2017)

Great hill food, as it remains edible even if squashed at bottom of bumbag / rucksack / saddlebag. I never eat it in a town / house, only in open air or in a backpacking tent.


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2017)

One small slice ???????  It's firstly impossible to slice thinly.  And in this house it's lucky to last all day let alone any longer once breached.  Blooming lovely stuff - but an automatic carb overload - apart from the teeth whether diabetic or not.


----------



## john pardo (May 21, 2017)

Bad but very tasty


----------



## Donald (May 21, 2017)

Soreen for me is bad it send' s my Blood sugar's in to space heading for mars


----------



## goosey (May 23, 2017)

Oh my god i love this with an inch of butter on wont be buying though, was naughty earlier and had a curly wurly, safe to say wont have another


----------

